# Anyone USING Windows 7 yet?



## raekwon (Oct 11, 2009)

I know it won't be officially available for purchase until 10/22, but is there anyone using Windows 7 yet, either the beta, Release Candidate, or the actual retail/OEM version?

I received a free copy of Windows 7 Ultimate Edition for signing up early to host a Launch Party for the OS. I'm a Mac user for the most part, but I've gotta say . . . I love this operating system. It's everything that Vista should've been.

Anyone else?


----------



## dfranks (Oct 11, 2009)

*Windows 7*

Yeah I have been using Windows 7 for almost a month now and also think it is great. I just got a 32 bit version the other day and was able to upgrade my netbook and it also is running amazingly fast for a netbook.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 11, 2009)

I've been using Windows 7 RC7100 for a couple of months now.

I like it very much. I'll be upgrading all our church's PCs, which are Vista (and on XP).


----------



## raekwon (Oct 11, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> I've been using Windows 7 RC7100 for a couple of months now.
> 
> I like it very much. I'll be upgrading all our church's PCs, which are Vista (and on XP).



Brave man, entrusting your church's PCs to Vista.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 11, 2009)

raekwon said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using Windows 7 RC7100 for a couple of months now.
> ...



Since we don't have Joel Osteen's budget, we could not afford more than one used Mac.


----------



## Jake (Oct 11, 2009)

We were having problems with a Vista laptop for church that I mainly use for running children's worship. We upgraded it to 7 and it's been working much better. It was having some sort of memory caching issue. I really like the new interface!


----------



## Mark Hettler (Oct 11, 2009)

What I seem to be hearing here is that those of us still using XP should skip Vista and wait for 7. Am I hearing right?


----------



## Webservant (Oct 11, 2009)

Download - Linux Mint
Oh wait - you said Windows 7, not Linux. Silly me.


----------



## raekwon (Oct 11, 2009)

Webservant said:


> Download - Linux Mint
> Oh wait - you said Windows 7, not Linux. Silly me.


----------



## Julio Martinez Jr (Oct 11, 2009)

I have both Vista and 7. For most part I'm using Vista because I need it for license, but I love the new OS. It has a nice feel and runs great. I wish I can get updates with the version of Windows 7 that I have.


----------



## kceaster (Oct 12, 2009)

I too have been using 7100 build and it is rock solid, but I use Vista at work and have not had any major problems.

I would skip Vista and go straight to 7. It is more backwards compatible with XP.

I would also recommend Server 2008. I have been running that with no problems either.

Blessings,

KC


----------



## Scynne (Oct 12, 2009)

Skipped Vista, switched to Mac. In love with Windows 7


----------



## carlgobelman (Oct 12, 2009)

raekwon said:


> I know it won't be officially available for purchase until 10/22, but is there anyone using Windows 7 yet, either the beta, Release Candidate, or the actual retail/OEM version?
> 
> I received a free copy of Windows 7 Ultimate Edition for signing up early to host a Launch Party for the OS. I'm a Mac user for the most part, but I've gotta say . . . I love this operating system. It's everything that Vista should've been.
> 
> Anyone else?



NOPE! Jumped off the Windows band wagon back in March. Now a happy Mac user!


----------



## Jake (Oct 12, 2009)

Guys, I'm a Linux guy too, but this isn't the thread.


----------



## Timothy William (Oct 13, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > fredtgreco said:
> ...



Vista: Your Best OS Now!

Actually I've been using Vista at home for 2 years and haven't really had any trouble with it; I also have Ubuntu installed but now use it much less.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Oct 13, 2009)

Been using Windows 7 (RC) for a couple of months on a previously messy Vista box. Very impressed. So impressed, I will be buying it when it's available and not waiting for the first SP which is my habit with Microsoft.


----------



## Edward (Oct 14, 2009)

Mark Hettler said:


> What I seem to be hearing here is that those of us still using XP should skip Vista and wait for 7. Am I hearing right?



If your XP works for you, you should probably stick with it. But definitely skip Vista.

I'm leaving my XP machine alone, but I'm going to upgrade the Vista machine to 7 or Linux.


----------

